# gotta get some bigger tires.....



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

... and then i'll be set (oh and a couple rod holders too)


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Too funny!!!!


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Not so sure about bigger how about different. some airplane tires would be used, and then you would be set!

That and couple rod holders on the rear axel


----------

